# Refuses to pee on training pad when I am present



## Steveflyaway (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello, I have a 3.5 month old cockapoo puppy Max. The potty training went well at first but when it's wet on the ground he refused to go outside. So I am trying to have him go on wee wee pads when it's raining or snowing out. He uses wee wee pads well when I am not home. However, he refuses to pee on wee wee pads when I am around no matter how much I try to correct him. Sometimes it happens when we play so I understand it might be excitement pee in puppies and I cannot do anything about it. But a lot of times he pees on the floor even when wee wee pad is right by him when we are not playing just lounging. He does this too even when I take him out every 1 or 2 hours. Any ideas tips?? It's frustrating cos it's getting worse. I do not want to crate him all the time just wish there's a better way ?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I'm no expert but I think I would be inclined not to use pads but take him outside. if he refuses to go out then pick him up and take him out. You don't want him refusing to go out in wet weather forever do you? So tackle the problem now while he's small. 

Go back to basics. Take him outside every half hour. Give huge praise and treat reward for each and every time he goes for a wee outside.

I chose not to use pads at all for Lolly as i didn't want her to think it was ok to wee inside at all. Instead I was as vigilant as possible about taking her outside frequently. I was lucky that Lolly housetrained very quickly and I know thats not the case for all dogs and I'm sure others who had problems will add some advice here for you.


----------



## Steveflyaway (Feb 1, 2013)

Yea he was doing great outside before the cold and wet weather hit. When it's wet sometimes I would wait outside for 20 mins and nothing, and as soon as he got in he peed or pooed. I carried him out he sometimes peed on me while in transition to go outside. I live in a condo building so need to make sure his feet don't touch the hallway carpet. I hope he doesn't grow too big soon otherwise I woundnt be able to carry him. 

I am a softie on crate training. I should probably get back to a more strict, consistent routine ASAP. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

You have to take him out on his lead and stay out until he performs. You might need to do this for a week. He will realise the quicker he performs the better. Good luck.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Use a toilet command when you see him pee use the toilet command. it can be anything i use 'pee pee' but you can use any word or short phraze you like such as 'wiz' 'be clean' toilet time' etc.


the word, once asossiated with the actiont of peeing means that you dont need to wail 20 mims for him to pee he should do it more or less as soon as you tell him. also means you can get him to do it where you want. 

Take him out on lead, if he hasnt doe anything bring him in and keep him on lead for 5 - 10 mins then take him back out. repeat till he does it. that way he cant go off and pee in the house. 

if he starts making signes like he needs to go take him out. 

pups nees to toilet after sleeping, playing,eating and drinking.


----------

